# 2 good days in a row!



## Sunflower Faerie (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, since my decision to move onward and upward, I have had 2 good days in a row! Sunday was a really good day. A friend spent the day with me and the kids and she was great, had a good ***** session (out of little earshot obv!) and started planning for the future. 

Sunday evening, I had a call from a former colleague. He said he had always liked me and is he possibly in with a shot now H has moved out!! Now this is not an ugly guy people and I am decidedly average so I was amazed that he would be interested in me, just out of a marriage with 2 small kids! I did let him down gently, I'm not ready to date yet, but I was very flattered!!

Yesterday, I had to go shopping for some new jeans and lo and behold, I have managed to drop 2 dress sizes!! New jeans are a (UK) 10 and skinny, skinny, skinny jeans! Most impressed with that I must say!!!

Going away next weekend with an old friend and really looking forward to that now! Things are definately on the up, I hope I can continue with the up feeling as I think a drop now would be terrible!!


----------



## debbie_S43 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good for you Sunflower... maybe you can pick up with this guy when you are ready......x


----------

